# Soundtraxx TSU-1000 Steam Firebox Flicker help



## sputlegin (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi all,

Just yesterday evening I decided to install a small bulb in the forebox area of my mogul to take advantage of the firebox flicker lighting effect on my Tsunami decoder.

I followed to procedure in the documentation to enable function 5 to control the firebox effect however I cannot get any output to the bulb when activated. The bulb checks out when tested however there is no sign of voltage from the decoder's brown wire (Fx5). It is a standard filament bulb so there are no polarity issues.

Does anyone have experience enabling this function and have any advise?

Thanks in advance for your time,

Matt


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

First,recheck your install...you should have a 12V bulb across blue and brown wires.If you have a 1.5V bulb,you'll need a resistor (560 ohms).

Then make sure F5 is mapped properly with CV39=2.
Then set CV51 to either 13 or 14...there are two different firebox flicker available.

I'm still learning the curves programming Tsunami decoders and I'm having a thrill.Please let me know if this worked.If not someone like Sean (NIMT) will surely pitch in to help you out.That'll be school for me too......


----------



## sputlegin (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks for the quick reply!

Double checked the connections and re-tested the bulb. Re programmed each CV. I was using a 1.5v bulb with a 680 ohm. Tested with a 560 ohm with no change. 

I tested the output of fx5 brown wire with my multimeter while the function is active and there is no signal whatsoever.

Thanks for all the help. Hopefully I'll figure this out soon enough. Any further advise?

Thanks again,

Matt 



Brakeman Jake said:


> First,recheck your install...you should have a 12V bulb across blue and brown wires.If you have a 1.5V bulb,you'll need a resistor (560 ohms).
> 
> Then make sure F5 is mapped properly with CV39=2.
> Then set CV51 to either 13 or 14...there are two different firebox flicker available.
> ...


----------



## sputlegin (Jan 19, 2012)

Just tried connecting the bulb to FX6 (green wire), programmed cv40 to 4 & cv52 (fx6 config) to 13. Still no cigar. I have spent almost a month setting up the decoder and would rather not set to factory. Will consider it as a last resort I guess.

Any ideas?


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Be a little patient...Sean or someone else will likely pitch in soon....


----------



## sputlegin (Jan 19, 2012)

Great thank you! I'm in no hurry. I'm sure it is something simple!

Chat soon



Brakeman Jake said:


> Be a little patient...Sean or someone else will likely pitch in soon....


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Try resetting the cv's that activate the firebox flicker and have it act as just a standard light output. See if that does anything. The decoders come stock with the two outputs as light on or off with the fx 5 and fx 6. If it is set to factory it should fix any errors caused in cv programming, and will tell you if the two drivers are dad or if it was just programming.


----------



## sputlegin (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi,

what is the procedure for resetting individual CVs to their factory defaults without resetting the entire decoder? I am using a NCE Power Cab and do not have a booster enabling me to read back CVs.

Thanks in advance,

Matt



gc53dfgc said:


> Try resetting the cv's that activate the firebox flicker and have it act as just a standard light output. See if that does anything. The decoders come stock with the two outputs as light on or off with the fx 5 and fx 6. If it is set to factory it should fix any errors caused in cv programming, and will tell you if the two drivers are dad or if it was just programming.


----------



## sputlegin (Jan 19, 2012)

[Update]

Ok so...

I decided to reset the decoder to factory defaults and start over. After completing and confirming the reset, function 5 and 6 do not turn the bulb on solid as described above. No output from FX5 & FX6. 

I can attach a 1.5v battery to the bulb and it works flawlessely. I am leaning towards a hardware issue with the decoder?

Let me know your thoughts,

Matt


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Matt,
In order to trouble shot it I'm going to need all the specs.
What # is the decoder
Engine # (address of the decoder)
What all you are driving with the decoder.
What color wire you have connected to everything.

Will start there and then work threw the CV's.


----------



## sputlegin (Jan 19, 2012)

To answer your questions:

The decoder is a soundtraxx TSU-1000 medium steam
As of this afternoon decoder address is default of 3
Decoder is installed in an IHC 2-6-0 mogul

Function Connections

Everything connected blue function common
Headlight -> white
Firebox lamp -> Brown

No backup light and green not used

Motor connected correctly and speaker connected correctly. Cam wire not used yet. 

Hope that helps,

Matt




NIMT said:


> Matt,
> In order to trouble shot it I'm going to need all the specs.
> What # is the decoder
> Engine # (address of the decoder)
> ...


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Ok from default you should be able to program decoder to CV51 to 13
Then activate F6 and turn trottle up.


----------



## sputlegin (Jan 19, 2012)

Tried with no luck. Tried on F6 and F5. Thanks for the suggestion. Not sure where to go from here.

thanks again guys,

Matt



NIMT said:


> Ok from default you should be able to program decoder to CV51 to 13
> Then activate F6 and turn trottle up.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

How old is the decoder?
1 option: If it's a new decoder send it to Soundtraxx and they will fix it.

2 option: You could send me the Loco and decoder and I'll sort it out.
I'm also a soundtraxx dealer so if there is a problem with the decoder I can get it fixed for you.


----------



## sputlegin (Jan 19, 2012)

The decoder is actually about 4-5 months old. I was contemplating sending it in for repair if some programming couldn't resolve the issue. Thanks for the offer to help out.

I swapped this straight out at my hobby shop for a defective QSI decoder without going through the system but I'm sure I can get her to print a receipt for me. I'd imagine it would be an issue without the slip.

Thanks again for the suggestions! Where are you located?

Matt



NIMT said:


> How old is the decoder?
> 1 option: If it's a new decoder send it to Soundtraxx and they will fix it.
> 
> 2 option: You could send me the Loco and decoder and I'll sort it out.
> I'm also a soundtraxx dealer so if there is a problem with the decoder I can get it fixed for you.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Sent you a PM.


----------

